# Hair algae



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have some really stringy hair algae starting to grow in my tank and I know one way to combat that is to just leave the lights off for a little while..however i just added some new coral and I am assuming it needs light. Its hammer coral. Any other remedies for getting rid of algae


----------



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

i tried the "lights out" for a couple of days for some cyano and it worked like a charm. my corals stayed closed up but as soon as i put the lights back on their regular schedule, everything opened up just fine.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

3 day lights out will not harm the corals.
Or 
A big enough CUC will take care of Hair Algae. I would still mostly with snails though, as hermits can get hungry for corals when food runs out in the DT.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok cool ill try lights out for a few days and see and my clean up crew is strictly snails, a shrimp, and an urchin.


----------

